# Bellissimo Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello all,

We're a new coffee roaster setting up in Brisbane, Australia. We welcome you to drop by for a drink.

Thanks and looking forward to being a part of Barista Exchange.

The team at Bellissimo Coffee

More...


----------

